# Can You Tell Me What Causes This?



## Blackie1956 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello all, first posting here. I have a little Panosonic Lumix that I use every day. It is  around 2-years old, and has recently been making me see stars! Have a look. I'm assuming the problem is being caused by lens surface defects which is causing the scattering of light rays, yet the AR coating and lens surface looks to be in pretty good shape when I had a look. Is this camera toast, or is there a solution?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2017)

That's pretty kewl.  Though distracting.

Do you have any screw on filter on the lens ??

What exact camera, lens do you have  as Panasonic makes a bunch of Lumix models?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow... never seen anything that extreme.  Are you certain that there's no built-in "enhancement" feature that causes this?  Normally it's a result of stopping down the aperture, but again, never seen it like that.


----------



## Designer (Jun 20, 2017)

Back in the olden days we had to buy a special filter to get that effect.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 20, 2017)

start selling outdoor portrait sessions on FB and craigslist using that camera. 

i havent seen an effect like that without the help of either a special filter or software.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2017)

Some Lumix cameras have a "Star Filter " Creative Effect
which would create this same problem.  See about half way down as an example  ==> Pre-set scene modes & creative effects filters - Lumix G Experience


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2017)

The universe thought the shot could use a little help.........or probably what astroNikon said.


----------



## Blackie1956 (Jun 20, 2017)

Do you have any screw on filter on the lens ?? No.

What exact camera, lens do you have  as Panasonic makes a bunch of Lumix models?
The model DMC-ZS40. It is a point and shoot style camera. There are no "creative" filters offered with the camera, and so none were accidental chosen.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 20, 2017)

Don't know where it's coming from but that's a Star-4 filter effect.  It's too regular to be anything else.

As Designer said we used to have to buy glass filters to do that (I have a couple).  As I recall they came in 4, 6, and 8 point stars.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2017)

Blackie1956 said:


> Do you have any screw on filter on the lens ?? No.
> 
> What exact camera, lens do you have  as Panasonic makes a bunch of Lumix models?
> The model DMC-ZS40. It is a point and shoot style camera. There are no "creative" filters offered with the camera, and so none were accidental chosen.


Then when did it start happening,
and what occurred between the camera being okay and doing star stuff .. like did you drop it, let someone else play with it, etc ?


----------



## waday (Jun 20, 2017)

Blackie1956 said:


> What exact camera, lens do you have  as Panasonic makes a bunch of Lumix models?
> The model DMC-ZS40. It is a point and shoot style camera. There are no "creative" filters offered with the camera, and so none were accidental chosen.


The DMC-ZS40 does have creative filters, as @astroNikon mentioned. 

See manual here: ftp://ftp.panasonic.com/camera/om/dmc-zs40_en_adv_om.pdf

Is the dial set to the paint brush?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2017)

The camera *has* a Starry Sky mode. ... according to Panasonic's website.

Panasonic DMC-ZS40S - LUMIX DMC-ZS40 30X Super Zoom 18.1mp Travel Digital Camera - Silver

Creative Control modeExpressive, Retro, Old Days, High Key, Low Key, Sepia, Dynamic Monochrome, Impressive Art, High Dynamic, Cross Process, Toy Effect, Miniature Effect, Soft Focus,* Star Filter*, One Point Color (15 filters)
Still Image Scene ModePortrait, Soft Skin, Scenery, Sports, Night Portrait, Night Scenery, Handheld Night Shot, Food, Baby1, Baby2, Pet, Sunset, High Sensitivity, Glass Through, HDR, *Starry Sky*, High Speed Video, 3D Photo


----------



## Braineack (Jun 20, 2017)

SCraig said:


> Don't know where it's coming from but that's a Star-4 filter effect.  It's too regular to be anything else.
> 
> As Designer said we used to have to buy glass filters to do that (I have a couple).  As I recall they came in 4, 6, and 8 point stars.



I like the flares on the hot-spots on the ground.


----------



## Alexr25 (Jun 20, 2017)

RTFM ftp://ftp.panasonic.com/camera/om/dmc-zs40_en_adv_om.pdf 
Creative filter page 110.
Star Filter page 117.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2017)

Braineack said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know where it's coming from but that's a Star-4 filter effect.  It's too regular to be anything else.
> ...


yeah, pretty kewl.

I have a 6 and 8 point star effect filter.  But the stars arms are long.  I like this effect better on any hot spot!!


----------



## Designer (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2017)

Designer said:


> View attachment 141880


  Called it!


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2017)

waday said:


> Blackie1956 said:
> 
> 
> > What exact camera, lens do you have  as Panasonic makes a bunch of Lumix models?
> ...


Doh! Right there on page 117.
+1 on *R*ead, or re-read, *T*he *F*urnished *M*anual


----------



## waday (Jun 20, 2017)

KmH said:


> *F*urnished


Oh, that's what the F stands for!


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2017)

Tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 21, 2017)

KmH said:


> Tongue-in-cheek.


I think the F is related to the other cheek area ...


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 21, 2017)

Other than the jabbering OP hasn't signed in since
Blackie1956 was last seen:  Yesterday at 12:17 PM

I wonder if s/he figured it out?


----------



## Blackie1956 (Jun 21, 2017)

The camera has some "creative" features, but they are not selected when I am in Intelligent Auto mode.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2017)

i have a feeling we've been trolled here.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 21, 2017)

unpopular said:


> i have a feeling we've been trolled here.


Do "Alternative Facts" constitute trolling?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 21, 2017)

Blackie1956 said:


> The camera has some "creative" features, but they are not selected when I am in Intelligent Auto mode.


Can you do a RESET on the camera ?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 21, 2017)

have you downloaded / read the manual yet on this situation ?

how to do various resets

*Camera needs to be reset*
If your LCD screen randomly dims or darkens during use, attempt a factory reset. Navigate to menu selection screen by pressing the [Menu/Set] button at the center of the control dial. Use, the control dial to move left, right, up, and down to select the [Setup] menu then press the [Menu/Set] button. Select the [Reset] command then press the [Menu/Set] button to factory reset your camera.

*Camera requires a reset*
If you don't think that debris could have gotten into your lens, then a possible solution is to reset your camera. Turn off your camera and take out the battery. Let the camera sit for 30 seconds and put the battery back in and turn on your camera.


----------



## jpross123 (Jun 22, 2017)

Wow that is really cool looking! Like another member said in a previous post, usually to get that effect you open your aperture pretty wide to get the starlight effect. I just shot a photo earlier this spring to get that effect, although, it wasn't that intense lol.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe get a different, less intelligent camera.


----------

